# CELEBRITY Make-up you HATE???



## MrsRjizzle (Nov 17, 2008)

What look do you hate in makeup? Or whose look needs some help? 

For me it is Linda and Brooke Hogan. More so Linda. Her black black eyeshadow- all day everyday! I couldnt even look at her when watching the show! You would think that since shes a celebrity, someone would try and help her out! 

Any others???


----------



## jdepp_84 (Nov 17, 2008)

Um....I dont necessarily hate anyone's makeup, but I sometimes hate Christina Aguileras makeup. She mostly looks cute, but other times....well she wears too much....See she looks cute on the left side, but the right side......mmmmm........


----------



## carandru (Nov 17, 2008)

Aubrey O'Day or whatever her last name is.  She was always the WORST looking one in Danity Cane... with her terrible over the top makeup and spider clumpy lashes.  Really, can someone tell her to stop?


----------



## thelove4tequila (Nov 17, 2008)

I agree with all of you!!!!


----------



## TamiChoi (Nov 17, 2008)

Worst Celebrity Make Up Disasters (Photos) | Bitten and Bound

I hate pamela anderson's makeup sometimes lol.


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 17, 2008)

Kim Kardashian.

Hatemail may be sent to my PM box. I know. But I hate it, probably 80% of the time. :/


----------



## carandru (Nov 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TamiChoi* 

 
_Worst Celebrity Make Up Disasters (Photos) | Bitten and Bound

I hate pamela anderson's makeup sometimes lol._

 
Please tell me these pics are photoshopped?!?!  Some of these celebs loooook so crazy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




OMG. That pic of Eva Longoria?  I hope she fired whoever did that to her face.  She's usually so gorgeous w/ her teeny tiny self. Maybe they were in bad lighting?


----------



## couturesista (Nov 17, 2008)

Alicia Keyes and Ashanti, pretty girls, but their makeup is not to my liking sometimes, and I'd have to add my For Fake God Mother who I love to no end, OPRAH, Yes Miss O, sometimes her lipstick is a mess and over kill on the rouge ( that's for my southern gals, blush) and those damn eyelashes, that looks as if their holding her eyes for ransom money! But I still love'em!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Nov 17, 2008)

I've gotta say... Michael Jackson's makeup just doesn't do it for me.


----------



## florabundance (Nov 17, 2008)

^^ LMAO.

I think Alicia Keys is beautiful, but sometimes her make up is several shades of hideous. For example:






Come on now...


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Nov 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *florabundance* 

 
_^^ LMAO.

I think Alicia Keys is beautiful, but sometimes her make up is several shades of hideous. For example:






Come on now..._

 
If her MA had used Satin Taupe instead of that silver color, it'd be good to go; I think so anyway.


----------



## florabundance (Nov 17, 2008)

^^ I see your point. But the under the eyes highlight WHATEVER that is, is inexcusable.


----------



## panther27 (Nov 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_I've gotta say... Michael Jackson's makeup just doesn't do it for me.



_

 
Yeah,he needs help!


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Nov 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *florabundance* 

 
_^^ I see your point. But the under the eyes highlight WHATEVER that is, is inexcusable._

 
LOL Ya It looks like reverse football war paint hehe


----------



## coachkitten (Nov 17, 2008)

Pamela Anderson hands down.  She looks ok from afar but when you get up close it looks a mess.


----------



## hhunt2 (Nov 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *carandru* 

 
_Aubrey O'Day or whatever her last name is. She was always the WORST looking one in Danity Cane... with her terrible over the top makeup and spider clumpy lashes. Really, can someone tell her to stop?_

 
Omg, seriously. 

I'm not a fan of Danity Kane but I recieved a magazine at work with her on the cover.  She looked like a whore who was tossed around and hasn't slept for days.  No offense to her or her fans but thats the way it looked in the magazine.  She looked wet and her makeup thick but smeard.  She looked tore up from the floor up.

#1 Pic:  AUBREY O'DAY
#2 Pic:  AUBREY O'DAY

Miss O'day has a nice body but her face/makeup looks jacked up. lol


----------



## MzzRach (Nov 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *couturesista* 

 
_I'd have to add my For Fake God Mother who I love to no end, OPRAH, Yes Miss O, sometimes her lipstick is a mess and over kill on the rouge ( that's for my southern gals, blush) and those damn eyelashes, that *looks as if their holding her eyes for ransom money!* But I still love'em!_

 

















 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_I've gotta say... Michael Jackson's makeup just doesn't do it for me.



_

 
Double


----------



## Vivica (Nov 17, 2008)

Pam Anderson and Jenna Jameson. Basically anyone who looks like they let Alexis Vogel touch them.


----------



## carandru (Nov 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Pamela Anderson hands down.  She looks ok from afar but when you get up close it looks a mess._

 

"She's a total monet" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Am I the only one who thought of Clueless reading that post?


----------



## TamiChoi (Nov 17, 2008)

oooh and paris hilton


----------



## coachkitten (Nov 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *carandru* 

 
_"She's a total monet" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Am I the only one who thought of Clueless reading that post?_

 
I almost put that on there but I thought how many people would remember that!?!


----------



## xsnowwhite (Nov 17, 2008)

Alot of times Kiera Knightly's eyebrows look grey and it bugs me sooo much!


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 17, 2008)

Courtney Love...she always looks like it is the makeup from several nights before


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Nov 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TamiChoi* 

 
_Worst Celebrity Make Up Disasters (Photos) | Bitten and Bound

I hate pamela anderson's makeup sometimes lol._

 
This link is awesome! they definitly captured some "terrible" shots! Poor Sarah Jessica. I love her. It makes me sad to see her look this bad


----------



## carandru (Nov 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Courtney Love...she always looks like it is the makeup from several nights before_

 





 not *several* nights??!?!


----------



## couturesista (Nov 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Courtney Love...she always looks like it is the makeup from several nights before_

 
I honestly think thats the look she's going for.Sad I know


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Nov 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *carandru* 

 
_Aubrey O'Day or whatever her last name is. She was always the WORST looking one in Danity Cane... with her terrible over the top makeup and spider clumpy lashes. Really, can someone tell her to stop?_

 
 I know what you mean! She falls into my hated look catergory. Blonde hair and black black black eyes! I have seen her look pretty though. However less times then the above!


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 17, 2008)

Also that Lil Olsen Twin...The one with the bad clothes to go with the bad makeup...
Mary Kate & Ashley...I never cared enough to tell which one was who...But one looks great and the other looks a Hot Mess all the time..


----------



## jdechant (Nov 17, 2008)

Uggghh!! Courtney Love, HANDS DOWN!! And I think that its Mary Kate thats the bag lady olson twin with the bad makeup..






Good day?? LOLOLOL


----------



## Lizzie (Nov 17, 2008)

^^ lol..."bag lady" is the perfect way to describe her!


----------



## vocaltest (Nov 17, 2008)

katie price
pamela anderson
uhhh... loads
sarah jessica parker. but i hate her anyway ha :/


----------



## carandru (Nov 17, 2008)

O another one I can't stand.. GOLDEN BROOKS!!  She played Maya on girlfriends and that is the only place I've ever seen her look decent.   I think her makeup artist hates her and refuses to use the proper shade of foundation.  That girl is usually running around looking like she set her makeup w/ flour or something. And do not get me started on the 6 tracks of weave she tries to wear and almost NEVER bothers to cover up or comb apparently.


----------



## sharkbytes (Nov 17, 2008)

Britney's always had some bad choices in makeup.  There was a while there when she was going for the red lip, but choosing one that was too orangey for her complexion...made her look like Joan Crawford on acid.

And not a specific celebrity, but the trend of Playboy Bunny makeup is starting to irk me.  Don't get me wrong, I love sultry, smoky eyes with a pale lip, but when it's done incorrectly, it looks like jacked up black eyes with goopy, gooey lips.  blech!!!


Hmm....oh!  one more, I'm a big fan of Lindsay Lohan's (i know, i know!) and she's such a pretty girl, I hate when she wears matte pink lips and an overload of self tanner.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jdechant* 

 
_Uggghh!! Courtney Love, HANDS DOWN!! And I think that its Mary Kate thats the bag lady olson twin with the bad makeup..






Good day?? LOLOLOL_

 

Yeah thats the on purpose look...Oh Ok! right!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jdechant* 

 
_Uggghh!! Courtney Love, HANDS DOWN!! And I think that its Mary Kate thats the bag lady olson twin with the bad makeup..






Good day?? LOLOLOL_

 

btw Mary Kate saw your post calling her a bag lady and she told me to deliver this message to you...


----------



## TamiChoi (Nov 17, 2008)

^^ I lol'd

what do you think about this

When Celebs-get-it-wrong: Good Makeup Bad Makeup - StyleList

victoria beckham's makeup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i thought she's always so pretty.


----------



## MsChrys79 (Nov 17, 2008)

Why didn't anyone say: *Lil' Kim* looking like a black asian!!! LMAO!!

http://i384.photobucket.com/albums/o...mlin090601.jpg


----------



## jdechant (Nov 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_btw Mary Kate saw your post calling her a bag lady and she told me to deliver this message to you...















_

 

LOLOLOL....shizz..thats one ANGRY TROLL...i better back off...


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Nov 17, 2008)

I agree with most of the posts. Also, in general I don't really like any celebrity's makeup. All of them kinda have the same boring "look at me I'm so pretty with no makeup, i.e., I'm wearing neutrals" look! The last place I'd go to for makeup inspiration is celebrities, first place would be Specktra


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 17, 2008)

Chrys I think you're just jealous!!


----------



## carandru (Nov 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TamiChoi* 

 
_^^ I lol'd

what do you think about this

When Celebs-get-it-wrong: Good Makeup Bad Makeup - StyleList

victoria beckham's makeup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 i thought she's always so pretty. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
OMG. I've seen Rhianna look like that too!  I hate it when it looks like you just got slapped in the face w/ bronzer and were sent on your way.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Nov 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsChrys79* 

 
_Why didn't anyone say: *Lil' Kim* looking like a black asian!!! LMAO!!

http://i384.photobucket.com/albums/o...mlin090601.jpg_

 
LMAO!
But part of it is the extensive work she's had done on her face. Her nose is beggining to look like a dreidel and it looks like the surgeon implanted hamburger buns in her cheeks. 
Quel dommage! She was a beautiful woman before she got the work done.


----------



## carandru (Nov 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Chrys I think you're just jealous!! 










_

 
Girl, WHAT is that first pic?  And what ?.....no just what all around? 

This is a case of cosmetic surgery gone horribly wrong... but yea, still no excuse that makeup. She looks like a circus performer in that first pic. I need to ask her MUA why? why?


----------



## jdechant (Nov 17, 2008)

Dear Lil Kim, 

Lay off the plastic surgery....its starting to be too much..and whatever you do, DO NOT starting self injecting vegetable oil..it IS NOT botox and will not work...

oh man, I just had to write that..she's taking it too far!!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Nov 17, 2008)

anyone notice how women who get a lot of cosmetic surgery on their faces start to look alike.
huge cheeks
tiny, pointy noses
pouty cat lips
eyebrows that reach their hairlines


is that ideal facial structure???


----------



## sharkbytes (Nov 17, 2008)

That's a damn shame...Lil Kim used to have such a pretty, sweet face.  It was striking in its own way, there was no need for any surgical alteration


----------



## MsChrys79 (Nov 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Chrys I think you're just jealous!! 











_

 

No! she told me to ask you for all makeup advice!!! cause that's where she gets hers!!! LMAO!!! she looks a HAM (A HOT ASS MESS!!!)


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 18, 2008)

^^^ I don't think I could look quite that bad if I did my Makeup in the dark with my left hand .. And stop talking and listening to her...It can't be healthy for you.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Nov 18, 2008)

I think Lil Kim was gorgeous before the surgery. She didnt need ANY of it.


----------



## candycane80 (Nov 18, 2008)

Speaking of scary plastic surgery faces...... how about Janice Dickinson I can't decide if it's her makeup that is blech! or is it her warped face?   By the way don't make fun of me, but I actually like Christina Aguilera's makeup she spackles it on and looks like a hot mess!


----------



## yodagirl (Nov 18, 2008)

Ummmm....Me thinks Ms. Winehouse got a little carried away with the blacktrack


----------



## spectrolite (Nov 18, 2008)

*My Top 5:*
Amy Winehouse
Pamela Anderson
Nicole Kidman
Carrot Top
Madonna


----------



## spectrolite (Nov 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *yodagirl* 

 
_





Ummmm....Me thinks Ms. Winehouse got a little carried away with the blacktrack  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
^^Yes. The Blacktrack.... and the crack


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Nov 18, 2008)

Aubrey O'Day zomg
Oprah Winfrey
Christina Aguilera (lately)
Paris Hilton
Jodie Marsh
Amy Winehouse
Lindsay Lohan
Mariah Carey
Tila Tequila


----------



## captodometer (Nov 18, 2008)

Conan O'Brien has horrible makeup. IRL, he's pale and freckled.  Nothing wrong with that; the human race comes in a wide range of colors, and there's nothing wrong with being on the lighter end of the spectrum: somebody's gotta represent
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  He's cute, but his stage makeup is just flat out scary
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The TV makeup artists make him look eerily monochromatic, usually with a kind of Oompa-Loompa orange tendency
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  No obvious blush, eyeshadow,or eyeliner but a lot of freaky weird orange foundation/bronzer. And they usually only do his face and the front of his neck, so you can easily see that his hands and the back of his neck are pale and freckled, as you would expect on someone who has red hair. It's incredibly obvious when they do closeups of him holding props for the skits on his show.

NBC makeup artists: STEP AWAY FROM THE BRONZER


----------



## florabundance (Nov 18, 2008)

thank god Lil Kim was mentioned. honestly, she's the only plastic surgery celebrity that i've ever really been bothered by..she actually looks better in the (before) MUGSHOT than with the (after) full face of mu:











What a shame..


----------



## Willa (Nov 18, 2008)

Anne-Marie Losique, some bimbo here in Montreal
She ALWAYS wear white liner on her eyes, and TONS of gloss


----------



## MzzRach (Nov 18, 2008)

Wow, I did not realize Lil Kim had gone off the deep end with the plastic surgery.  She looks awful - what a shame, she was very pretty.


----------



## abbey_08 (Nov 18, 2008)

jodie marsh!!!!! she always looks like she scraps everything on her face with a spade then goes back for more, then sleeps in it then applies MORE then goes out! haha. and needless to say i dont like jordon or the tacky porn star look


----------



## joey444 (Nov 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jdepp_84* 

 
_Um....I dont necessarily hate anyone's makeup, but I sometimes hate Christina Aguileras makeup. She mostly looks cute, but other times....well she wears too much....See she looks cute on the left side, but the right side......mmmmm........



_

 
LOL...that's exactly who I thought about when I read this post!  It's so weird but Christina Aguilera's makeup looks beautiful one day and the next day she goes TOTALLY overboard!!


----------



## joey444 (Nov 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *yodagirl* 

 
_






Ummmm....Me thinks Ms. Winehouse got a little carried away with the blacktrack  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
LOLOLOLOLOLOL!!!


----------



## PollyRhythm (Nov 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *abbey_08* 

 
_jodie marsh!!!!! she always looks like she scraps everything on her face with a spade then goes back for more, then sleeps in it then applies MORE then goes out! haha. and needless to say i dont like jordon or the tacky porn star look_

 





Ditto! And why does it seem that almost every outfit that Jordan/Katie Price go out to a public event in, there's some hint or flash or areola or nipple! I swear in the majority of pictures that I've seen, you can see some part of it.


----------



## carandru (Nov 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PollyRhythm* 

 
_





Ditto! And why does it seem that almost every outfit that Jordan/Katie Price go out to a public event in, there's some hint or flash or areola or nipple! I swear in the majority of pictures that I've seen, you can see some part of it._

 
IMO, that's better than the slew of va-jay-jays that were being photographed for awhile there.  I personally could have lived my entire life w/o knowing what  Britt's va-jay-jay looked like.. or anyone else's for that matter.


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Nov 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_anyone notice how women who get a lot of cosmetic surgery on their faces start to look alike.
huge cheeks
tiny, pointy noses
pouty cat lips
eyebrows that reach their hairlines


is that ideal facial structure???_

 
OMG! I know what you mean! I saw this lady a couple months ago at a restaurant. You could tell she had surgery. like tightened her jaw line, her chin etc. But then she must have gained a bunch of weight since she did it. she didnt even look natural at all! Kinda scary even!


----------



## carandru (Nov 18, 2008)

O I would also like to add Jamie Fox's HAIRLINE.  A lot of times, it's not straight either and it looks like someone just took a notecard and filled in everything behind it.  Not to mention, if it's not makeup he must have been on a serious Rogaine/implant plan b/c he definitely had a case of the receding hairline back in the day.


----------



## ginger9 (Nov 18, 2008)

You guys are cracking me up! I can't stop laughing. 

There are some good ones in there! I'm always amazed at the white face. You think that a MA would know better


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Nov 18, 2008)

Amy Winehouse I think have the horrible makeup. And its not like once in a while, but all the time!!!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Nov 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *yodagirl* 

 
_





Ummmm....Me thinks Ms. Winehouse got a little carried away with the blacktrack  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





I think this is the most unflattering picture of her I've ever seen!!


----------



## abbey_08 (Nov 18, 2008)

i dunno...iv seen worse!!! like ones with her in the string vest (why amy WHY) and all messed up in the face. she is a total mess...bless her lol


----------



## animacani (Nov 18, 2008)

lil kim fo sho , lol =P


----------



## Lauren1981 (Nov 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsRjizzle* 

 
_What look do you hate in makeup? Or whose look needs some help? 

For me it is Linda and Brooke Hogan. More so Linda. Her black black eyeshadow- all day everyday! I couldnt even look at her when watching the show! You would think that since shes a celebrity, someone would try and help her out! 

Any others???_

 

i totally agree with linda hogan. she's got the spider eyelashes that we all normally try to avoid.

my look that i totally hate right now (well, for the past couple of years) is christina aguilera.
i TOTALLY love her but she's been looking WAY too draggish, feel me? it's just too damn much!!

i'm also hating madonna's lately. she looks greasy like she's in desperate need of blot powder but the whole eyeliner thing makes her look like a old prostitute

i hope i didn't offend anyone who loves these people. i love them as well but their makeup has got to go.
WHO'S WITH ME??!!! LOL!!!


----------



## vocaltest (Nov 18, 2008)

This may be gross and off topic... hahaha... but I always find this Lil Kim rumour hilarious... apparently she went to a party and gave so much head she had to go to hospital and have her stomach pumped. 

Yep, thats Carolines shinfo for the day.


----------



## k.a.t (Nov 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vocaltest* 

 
_This may be gross and off topic... hahaha... but I always find this Lil Kim rumour hilarious... apparently she went to a party and gave so much head she had to go to hospital and have her stomach pumped. 

Yep, thats Carolines shinfo for the day._

 

















I'm in stitches here! haha


----------



## chocolategoddes (Nov 18, 2008)

Does Amy Winehouse have an actual makeup artist or does she do-it herself?

And have you seen her hair laterly. It's like a Jew-fro and a beehive and a malaysian weave all in one.


----------



## DigitalRain (Nov 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *yodagirl* 

 
_








Ummmm....Me thinks Ms. Winehouse got a little carried away with the blacktrack 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
This is a damn shame. I hope this pic aint recent cause I know Amy has made enough money by now to get her teeth fixed.


----------



## DigitalRain (Nov 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_Does Amy Winehouse have an actual makeup artist or does she do-it herself?

And have you seen her hair laterly. It's like a Jew-fro and a beehive and a malaysian weave all in one. 



_

 

She looks like Oliver Twist in drag.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Nov 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DigitalRain* 

 
_She looks like Oliver Twist in drag.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_


----------



## TamiChoi (Nov 18, 2008)

god i hate that liner. i think she'll look better without makeup or if she does her liner differently?


----------



## CaseyKezerian (Nov 18, 2008)

http://i18.photobucket.com/albums/b1...nehouse_ne.jpg

 she looks great with light makeup, of course this was before the drugs too.


----------



## sharkbytes (Nov 18, 2008)

And it isn't just the ladies, either.  Behold:










Matthew really ought to avoid putting bronzer around his eyes, and Travolta has visible wigtape, wrong color foundation, and an odd blue tint to his lips.  Just get some chapstick and move on, ffs.


----------



## Jade (Nov 18, 2008)

Kim Kardashian..she wears wayyyyyy too much makeup. It's caked on.


----------



## yodagirl (Nov 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sharkbytes* 

 
_And it isn't just the ladies, either._

 
Definately not just the ladies....Lets not forget good 'ol Dennis Rodman:


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 18, 2008)

^^^ Now what the hell is wrong with Dennis ???


----------



## yodagirl (Nov 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_^^^ Now what the hell is wrong with Dennis ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
LOL! Loved him on the court, but not in a dress


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 18, 2008)

A Hot Mess in a Dress at that...and tell me that is not a MAC  compact!!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *yodagirl* 

 
_





Ummmm....Me thinks Ms. Winehouse got a little carried away with the blacktrack 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
You are so wrong to post the toothless shot


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Nov 18, 2008)

Amy Winehouse
Aubrey from Danity Kane (ew)
The Hogan Mom/Daughter; I mean, it's BAD when you can't tell the mom from the child...seriously.
Mischa Barton always looks dirty
Karina whatever from DWTS
Kris Jenner (Kim K's mom) she doesn't really rock an age appropriate look, she tries too hard to look like her children.
not quite a celebrity, but Sarah Palin's 80s brown blush KILLS me.
The Hiltons (even the mother)
Pam Anderson (WTF weren't you a MAC spokesmodel?)
Kathy Griffin (always a disaster)
Rihanna--I know, be pissed, I don't care.  Hot pink lips, blue eyeshadow, and Taxicab yellow fingernails are not okay with me. 
Tyra Banks - her foundation always looks so white and powdery


That's about all I can think of.


----------



## PollyRhythm (Nov 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *yodagirl* 

 
_Definately not just the ladies....Lets not forget good 'ol Dennis Rodman:




_

 





Everything is wrong on SO many levels in this picture! But I can tell you one thing, somebody needs to *slap the shit out of him* and put him in the corner for a time out and leave him there.

*side note*- Is it just me or does it look like someone(another male possibly) put that something that's white on his eye flowing to his cheek*hint hint*? Maybe I've just got a weird imagination.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 19, 2008)

^^ I think it's just you


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Nov 19, 2008)

Nah its not just her, I see it too. But I think its a reflection from the mirror.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 19, 2008)

Right I see it...But I would not have thought it was that!


----------



## macheaven (Nov 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jdepp_84* 

 
_Um....I dont necessarily hate anyone's makeup, but I sometimes hate Christina Aguileras makeup. She mostly looks cute, but other times....well she wears too much....See she looks cute on the left side, but the right side......mmmmm........



_

 
i HATE christina's makeup 95% of the time.what i don't get is why her eyebrows look so ashy.


----------



## aziajs (Nov 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 

 
_Amy Winehouse
Aubrey from Danity Kane (ew)
The Hogan Mom/Daughter; I mean, it's BAD when you can't tell the mom from the child...seriously.
Pam Anderson (WTF weren't you a MAC spokesmodel?)
Tyra Banks - her foundation always looks so white and powdery._

 
Yes.  Yes.  Yes.


----------



## MsButterfli (Nov 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Chrys I think you're just jealous!! 











_

 
ughh these pics bought my morning sickness back lolol


----------



## Mabelle (Nov 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *macheaven* 

 
_i HATE christina's makeup 95% of the time.what i don't get is why her eyebrows look so ashy._

 
i have a feeling her foundation is getting gunked up in her brows, and then she's setting a really light/weird colour brown powder over it. she needs a new mua for sure.


Whenever i put on my fluidline, i make sure not to make my wings too big for fear of "pulling an amy whinehouse"

And about Conan O'Brien, totally agreed. But he's so hot it doesnt even bother me. Love me a tall gangly ginger. Did you see him with the bear during the writer strike? holy hell!


----------



## l1onqueen (Nov 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *carandru* 

 
_O another one I can't stand.. GOLDEN BROOKS!!  She played Maya on girlfriends and that is the only place I've ever seen her look decent.   I think her makeup artist hates her and refuses to use the proper shade of foundation.  That girl is usually running around looking like she set her makeup w/ flour or something. And do not get me started on the 6 tracks of weave she tries to wear and almost NEVER bothers to cover up or comb apparently.  




_

 
YES!! Golden was my fave girlfriend, but every time I've seen her out of character her foundation is the wrong color


----------



## chocolategoddes (Nov 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *yodagirl* 

 
_Definitely not just the ladies....Lets not forget good 'ol Dennis Rodman:




_

 
Good LORD! And the foundation in the compact isn't even his correct shade.

Where the hell does a *6'7"* man go to buy dresses to fit him?

at least he's being "himself" and I have respect for that


----------



## aleksis210 (Nov 19, 2008)

The only people that really come to mind are Gwen Stefani and Xtina...the white hair/face/red lipstick and winged liner combo is so gross...I don't know why but I can't stand it! lol


----------



## Mabelle (Nov 19, 2008)

i looks good on gwen imo. And once upon a time Christina Rocked it... But it seems post pregnancy, she's just been caking on the makeup. She's a pretty girl, she doesnt need THAT much makeup. Hell, no one needs that much makeup.


----------



## captodometer (Nov 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mabelle* 

 
_And about Conan O'Brien, totally agreed. But he's so hot it doesnt even bother me. Love me a tall gangly ginger. Did you see him with the bear during the writer strike? holy hell!_

 
You meant the beard, perhaps? Cuz if it was the bear, I'm kind of worried


----------



## Mabelle (Nov 19, 2008)

LOL! YES!!!! the beard!!!! 
But the masturbating bear is always so sexy. roooowww.
now its time for me to post a bunch of videos/pics of his beard.

YouTube - conan o'brien important strike message

http://img2.timeinc.net/ew/dynamic/i...n-obrien_l.jpg
http://images.teamsugar.com/files/us.../conan_0_0.jpg

that is all.


----------



## spectrolite (Nov 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CaseyKezerian* 

 
_http://i18.photobucket.com/albums/b1...nehouse_ne.jpg

 she looks great with light makeup, of course this was before the drugs too._

 
Now that really is a damn shame, she was pretty! I really hope she gets some help. It is really sad to see the terrible effects that drug and alcohol abuse have had on her.


----------



## Lauren1981 (Nov 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 

 
_Amy Winehouse
Aubrey from Danity Kane (ew)
The Hogan Mom/Daughter; I mean, it's BAD when you can't tell the mom from the child...seriously.
Mischa Barton always looks dirty
Karina whatever from DWTS
Kris Jenner (Kim K's mom) she doesn't really rock an age appropriate look, she tries too hard to look like her children.
not quite a celebrity, but Sarah Palin's 80s brown blush KILLS me.
The Hiltons (even the mother)
Pam Anderson (WTF weren't you a MAC spokesmodel?)
Kathy Griffin (always a disaster)
Rihanna--I know, be pissed, I don't care. Hot pink lips, blue eyeshadow, and Taxicab yellow fingernails are not okay with me. 
Tyra Banks - her foundation always looks so white and powdery


That's about all I can think of._

 
omg i SO agree about aubrey. i had to blog about that ho-bag on my page! lol!!!!
i saw this pic of her where she was a mermaid or TRYING to be a mermaid for halloween and she looks a hot ho mess!!! she's got the linda hogan spider leg lashes, too much foundation (looking very greasy), lips are over done with too much gloss and lipstick shalacked into them and her eyebrows are damn near non-existent. not to mention her new look has her eyebrows jet black with this platinum hair. she looks HORRIBLE. like she's losing it and sits in front of the mirror for three hours at a time putting on makeup. 
GROSS!!!
and i HAVE to find a pic of none other than LL COOL J!! there is a pic of him with aundrea from danity kane and he's got on so much damn foundation AND mascara that it's not only a bad makeup job but it's raising some questions in my mind about him.....


----------



## carandru (Nov 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lauren1981* 

 
_and i HAVE to find a pic of none other than LL COOL J!! there is a pic of him with aundrea from danity kane and he's got on so much damn foundation AND mascara that it's not only a bad makeup job but it's *raising some questions in my mind about him*.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
NOOOOOOOO. Not LL!!  That man could have on all the dazzleglass in the world and I would still think he looks super sexy when he does that infamous lip lick.  And that body 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  Please don't ruin my fantasy, lol.

ok wait, if he was rocking his lips like Ne-yo...then yea, I would probably have to second guess that :-(


----------



## Lauren1981 (Nov 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *carandru* 

 
_NOOOOOOOO. Not LL!! That man could have on all the dazzleglass in the world and I would still think he looks super sexy when he does that infamous lip lick. And that body 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Please don't ruin my fantasy, lol.

ok wait, if he was rocking his lips like Ne-yo...then yea, I would probably have to second guess that :-(_

 
i am so sorry to have to do this to you but i have to protect your heart.............


----------



## Lauren1981 (Nov 19, 2008)

^^ notice the flawness of the makeup which happens to be 3 million shades lighter than what he is (look at his neck) and ashy eyebrows like christina aguilera's. his lips look as if he's wearing lip balm (or just got done drinking "red" kool-aid or eating a red popsicle). he HAS to be wearing l'oreal's voluminous on the lashes and even thought the makeup doesn't match someone has seriously contoured the SHIT out of his nose.....
aundrea looks good tho! LMAO!!!!
i hope ll isn't pondering being a woman........ that's just not a good look


----------



## PollyRhythm (Nov 19, 2008)

Why LL, WHY????


----------



## OfficerJenny (Nov 19, 2008)

Most male celebrities _do_ wear makeup, you know? Just cause his makeup artist sucks doesn't mean he wants to be a woman.


----------



## ritchieramone (Nov 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *abbey_08* 

 
_jodie marsh!!!!! she always looks like she scraps everything on her face with a spade then goes back for more, then sleeps in it then applies MORE then goes out! haha. and needless to say i dont like jordon or the tacky porn star look_

 
These 2 would also get my vote for most horrible slap - they look crazily cheap and nasty, though I think Jordan/Katie has improved a little since going dark-haired.

I also dislike Cheryl Cole's make-up - she seems to be wearing false lashes that give the impression of clumpy mascara all the time these days.


----------



## kittykit (Nov 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *yodagirl* 

 
_Definately not just the ladies....Lets not forget good 'ol Dennis Rodman:




_

 





Was this for Halloween?

I can't stand Amy Winehouse's makeup. And Jodie Marsh... omg..!


----------



## Lauren1981 (Nov 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_Most male celebrities do wear makeup, you know? Just cause his makeup artist sucks doesn't mean he wants to be a woman._

 

while most male celebraties do wear makeup *hard core rappers* don't. believe me, i know. 
male ACTORS??? yes they do ;-)


----------



## carandru (Nov 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lauren1981* 

 
_i am so sorry to have to do this to you but i have to protect your heart.............


_

 
Ummm.... is he drunk or high? His eyes are super red and definitely on lean.  Maybe all that mascara was bothering him 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Why did you have to do this to me? WHY? WHY?   (although I will admit, that his face IS the wrong color yet flawless)


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Nov 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_A Hot Mess in a Dress at that...and tell me that is not a MAC compact!!!_

 
Thats the FIRST thing I thought too.. I really think it is.


----------



## MiCHiE (Nov 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lauren1981* 

 
_while most male celebraties do wear makeup *hard core rappers* don't. believe me, i know. 
male ACTORS??? yes they do ;-)_

 
LL ain't HARD CORE by any stretch of the imagination. His most "hard core" song is "I'm Bad". WTF?


----------



## Lauren1981 (Nov 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_LL ain't HARD CORE by any stretch of the imagination. His most "hard core" song is "I'm Bad". WTF?_

 


to my "stretch of imagination" i put him in that category
thanks


----------



## MiCHiE (Nov 19, 2008)

Well, I'm glad you can stretch it that far.


----------



## Lauren1981 (Nov 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_





 Well, I'm glad you can stretch it that far._

 
me too
thanx


----------



## carandru (Nov 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_LL ain't HARD CORE by any stretch of the imagination. His most "hard core" song is "I'm Bad". WTF?_

 
While he currently is not a HARD CORE rapper, that is what he started out as and actually what he STILLS thinks he is.  You obviously didn't listen to his latest cd, exit 13 (it was awful so I do not blame you AT ALL).. but he has a few songs on there trying to take it all the way back to "AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA... No body can rap quite like I can. I take a muscle bound man and put his face in the sand!"   

And you also have to remember that when LL first came out, his type of rapping was hard core. We didn't have gangsta rap, at least not to the effect that it is now. So he's doing what he was brought up to believe is hard core....

And wait his only hardcore song was "I'm bad"... I'm sorry but LL has definitely had more hardcore songs than that.  Have you ever listened to "4,3,2,1"?  That song renewed my respect for LL.... yea and then he came out w/ the several tragic albums after that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Moreover, every rapper in the game tries to be classified as hardcore b/c that's what sells. But that has also lead to a more watered down image of what is hardcaore and leans more toward gun toting metrosexual.  I think Will Smith is possibly the only rapper in recent years to not try to be all like "I'm HARD!!!". 

But yea, I too would not classify his as a hard core rapper regardless of whatever misconceptions he has about his current status.  And I still would love to be alone in a room with him


----------



## MiCHiE (Nov 19, 2008)

LL "hardcore" = biting your nipples.


----------



## carandru (Nov 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_LL "hardcore" = biting your nipples._


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Nov 19, 2008)

OMG


----------



## MiCHiE (Nov 19, 2008)

I may be hella late, but I didn't know that Francisco Nars did Madonna's brows (I'm assuming after that pic was taken) for years until they had a falling out.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 19, 2008)

Hardcore to me is when they use very vulgar language and the words all revolve around aggressive and explicit lyrics...Maybe I have not kept up but I have never known LL's or Will Smith's rap music  to contain this type of language. But then again...I don't do rap! 

As far as the makeup...I think everyone in show biz wears makeup...Men women, kids...probably even pets...


----------



## couturesista (Nov 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Yeah thats the on purpose look...Oh Ok! right!!_

 
Yeah, exactly if its done more than once and you know u look a H.A.M., I'm going out on a limb and say it's on purpose!


----------



## carandru (Nov 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Hardcore to me is when they use very vulgar language and the words all revolve around aggressive and explicit lyrics...Maybe I have not kept up but I have never known LL's or Will Smith's rap music  to contain this type of language. But then again...I don't do rap! 

As far as the makeup...I think everyone in show biz wears makeup...Men women, kids...probably even pets..._

 
You're right. That is what hardcore rap encompasses today.  But, that definition didn't really come around until Gangsta rap was popularized.  Either way, by the modern definition LL Cool J is not hard core lol.  Most of his mainstream music i.e. what is played on the radio does not fall into that category.  But believe me, he has put out a few explicit, violent, and aggressive songs.  He figured he couldn't hang w/ the Ice cubes, Tupacs, Jay-z's, and Lil Wayne's in the rap game and pretty much stuck to the soft pop rap. That's also why he came out w/ his "hard" songs on his album (and  released "4,3,2,1") b/c everyone kept trying to deny his credibility.  Which as it stands....it null and void... especially after "Head sprung" and most recently the craptastic "baby".

Anywho, back to the topic at hand...

Has anyone mentioned Robin Antin, the creator of the pussycat dolls?  OMG, I could barely watch her tv show on CW. It was scarring to have to look at her AND lil' kim at the same table. It was like battle of the overdone facial work


----------



## jdechant (Nov 19, 2008)

^^ Lol..yah I don't think its necessary to match your cheek color to your lip color...


----------



## cupcake_x (Nov 19, 2008)

Pamela Anderson! It's poorly applied and looks terrible on her coloring.
I also hate how her lipliner goes waaay above her actual lip line.


----------



## BEA2LS (Nov 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Kim Kardashian.

Hatemail may be sent to my PM box. I know. But I hate it, probably 80% of the time. :/_

 

She was the first one who came to my mind.. She always seems to over-do it so badly!
I like her when she does it more natural, in my opinion she looks much prettier - but i do like how she is always glamerous.


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Nov 19, 2008)

Brooke Hogan!


----------



## mommys-makeup (Nov 19, 2008)

linda hogan is just stuck on a makeup look from back in her days, and unfortunatley passed it down to her daughter! i bet they can do each others makeup in the dark! it always looks exactly the same! same shade of eyeshadow same shade of blush and same shade of lipstick!


----------



## Willa (Nov 19, 2008)

Girls, you need to stop showing pictures of Winehouse
She is disgusting... (sorry for her fans, but you know...).

She's scaring me everytime I scroll down!


----------



## mommys-makeup (Nov 19, 2008)

ok, for the record i LOVE gwen stefani so with that being said...i dont always like her makeup ONLY because i would love to see her play around with it more!! i know the retro makeup and red red lips is her signature look but just once i would love to see her in the kind of makeup kim kardashian wears or imagine her makeup done by a MAC makeup artist usuing awesome colors like purples greens and purples or a smoky look?!! i would love to see her like that!


----------



## cupcake_x (Nov 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mommys-makeup* 

 
_linda hogan is just stuck on a makeup look from back in her days, and unfortunatley passed it down to her daughter! i bet they can do each others makeup in the dark! it always looks exactly the same! same shade of eyeshadow same shade of blush and same shade of lipstick!_

 
Agreed!!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Nov 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lauren1981* 

 
_i am so sorry to have to do this to you but i have to protect your heart.............


_

 
He looks like Rupaul out of drag.

I'm sure a lot of rappers (hardcore or not) wear makeup.


----------



## carandru (Nov 19, 2008)

^^^ The more I see the pic, the more convinced I am that he was HIGH as a kite!!

Also, maybe the photog had some special face whitening flash?  B/c Aundrea face is a little pasty for her bod as well.  But nothing along the lines of LL... poor LL.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 19, 2008)

^^ My camera does this a lot too depending in the lighting  if it is not adjusted correctly.... Not a big fan of LL but he looks pastey but not necessarily high to me.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *S.S.BlackOrchid* 

 
_Brooke Hogan!









_

 
I thought this was her Mom until I read the post....


----------



## MiCHiE (Nov 19, 2008)

LL looks like Mr. Ripps from "What's Happening Now!!" in that pic!


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Nov 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mommys-makeup* 

 
_linda hogan is just stuck on a makeup look from back in her days, and unfortunatley passed it down to her daughter! i bet they can do each others makeup in the dark! it always looks exactly the same! same shade of eyeshadow same shade of blush and same shade of lipstick!_

 

Yeah well the Hogans are nothing but a friggin joke. One of my friend's boyfriend was put in the hospital because of Nick Hogan.... And Nick Hogan could seriously care less that he sent his "best friend" into a vegetative state for the rest of his life...went to court and everything. If you watch any TMZ at all you know what im talking about- it just makes me friggin sick.

sorry... small rant. I hate the Hogans.


----------



## ClaireAvril (Nov 20, 2008)

hahahahha.. HILARIOUS!

ok.. 
Oprah.. too much black around the eyes just closes them up too much.
Amy winehouse.. i wonder where she got that inspiration


----------



## AimeeL (Nov 20, 2008)

I keep wondering if LL has had some facial work done - because he looks ridiculous now! He used to be smokin', and now he just looks....bare, somehow. Plus his eyebrows appear to be totally missing. Something is off.

I noticed a lot of these shots look bad because of camera flash or lack thereof. Flash and lighting can do awful things to your face, if you let someone who doesn't know about reflections do your makeup. The real professionals that do celebrity makeup for the red carpet understand this and their work shows it - the flash never washes out their face or makes colors stand out too harshly. 

Not to mention, I am pretty sure a lot of these shots are ones that haven't been professionally touched up in the post-process, like they usually are before they hit magazines or the web. Granted, not even a professional Photoshopper could fix Pamela Anderson, but still...that's what these shots look like to me, unretouched.


----------



## Lauren1981 (Nov 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AimeeL* 

 
_I keep wondering if LL has had some facial work done - because he looks ridiculous now! He used to be smokin', and now he just looks....bare, somehow. Plus his eyebrows appear to be totally missing. Something is off.

I noticed a lot of these shots look bad because of camera flash or lack thereof. Flash and lighting can do awful things to your face, if you let someone who doesn't know about reflections do your makeup. The real professionals that do celebrity makeup for the red carpet understand this and their work shows it - the flash never washes out their face or makes colors stand out too harshly. 

Not to mention, I am pretty sure a lot of these shots are ones that haven't been professionally touched up in the post-process, like they usually are before they hit magazines or the web. Granted, not even a professional Photoshopper could fix Pamela Anderson, but still...that's what these shots look like to me, unretouched._

 
i heard on the radio about a couple of weeks ago that he had a nose job recently. supposedly his nose is like SUPER chisled now (more than in that pic i posted). not that it was just huge before but they said it's definitely been shaped and angled off


----------



## ShauntyXD (Nov 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hhunt2* 

 
_Omg, seriously. 

I'm not a fan of Danity Kane but I recieved a magazine at work with her on the cover.  She looked like a whore who was tossed around and hasn't slept for days.  No offense to her or her fans but thats the way it looked in the magazine.  She looked wet and her makeup thick but smeard.  She looked tore up from the floor up.

#1 Pic:  AUBREY O'DAY
#2 Pic:  AUBREY O'DAY

Miss O'day has a nice body but her face/makeup looks jacked up. lol_

 
I agree that her eye makeup looks insane on a daily basis. 
But as for the example photos you provided I'm pretty sure her makeup is suppose to look like that. The whole "smeared, wet" look is part of the photo shoot.


----------



## lara (Nov 21, 2008)

Kim Kardashian.
Kim Kardashian.
Kim Kardashian.
Kim Kardashian.
Kim Kardashian.
*Kim Kardashian.*


----------



## Lauren1981 (Nov 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 

 
_Kim Kardashian.
Kim Kardashian.
Kim Kardashian.
Kim Kardashian.
Kim Kardashian.
*Kim Kardashian.*_

 
i like how you stressed how much you hate her makeup


----------



## lara (Nov 21, 2008)

It's fortunate the marquee and blink tags don't work on vBulletin boards or that would have all been in 120pt neon pink flashing text endlessly scrolling across the screen.


----------



## Lauren1981 (Nov 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ShauntyXD* 

 
_I agree that her eye makeup looks insane on a daily basis. 
But as for the example photos you provided I'm pretty sure her makeup is suppose to look like that. The whole "smeared, wet" look is part of the photo shoot._

 

that's very true but the sad part is that, that's turned into her everyday style. have you guys seen this one? i know it was halloween but SHIT! it's horrible!!!


----------



## Lauren1981 (Nov 21, 2008)

she used to have a more natural look but then hollywood-itis got to her


----------



## lara (Nov 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lauren1981* 

 
_i am so sorry to have to do this to you but i have to protect your heart.............


_

 
LL is the new Ashy Larry.


----------



## CandiGirl21 (Nov 22, 2008)

Christina agiluria(however you spell it), because this chick is trying too hard to be bold and noticed.





Kim Kardashian this chick needs to understand that if you use the whole pencil in one day, you'll look fucked up! 





This one is a hit AND miss... 

Beyonce. They are great with covering up her dark circles around the eyes and creating looks that improves her beauty. However, there are times she wears too much bronser, or just something that makes her look odd....


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Nov 22, 2008)

I love Kim and Christina. ;-;

I really don't like Oprah's makeup. Ever. :/ Annnnndddddd ummmmmmmm the redhead that played the White Witch in the first Narnia movie. She always looks so pasty and plain. I just want to slap a blue handprint on her cheek!


----------



## CellyCell (Nov 22, 2008)

This gorgeous specimen...


----------



## lara (Nov 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BunnyBunnyBunny* 

 
_Annnnndddddd ummmmmmmm the redhead that played the White Witch in the first Narnia movie. She always looks so pasty and plain._

 
Tilda Swinton? She doesn't wear make-up, ever.


----------



## nico (Nov 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 

 
_The Hogan Mom/Daughter; I mean, it's BAD when you can't tell the mom from 
_

 
The daughter looks as old as her mum.What a nightmare


----------



## k.a.t (Nov 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_Does Amy Winehouse have an actual makeup artist or does she do-it herself?

And have you seen her hair laterly. It's like a Jew-fro and a beehive and a malaysian weave all in one. 



_

 
I refuse to try and understand her.


----------



## YSLGuy (Nov 24, 2008)

Kim Kardashian.

I know people love her, but she is what is wrong with women and makeup today. Girls who put SO much on that they look like strippers. It's disgusting.


----------



## MissJai (Dec 21, 2008)

Quote:

 I'd have to add my For Fake God Mother who I love to no end, OPRAH, Yes Miss O, sometimes her lipstick is a mess and over kill on the rouge ( that's for my southern gals, blush) and those damn eyelashes, that looks as if their holding her eyes for ransom money! But I still love'em! 
 
lol!  I was watching an episode of "Oprah After the Show" on Oxygen, and her makeup stylist said that he applies two rows of false eyelashes to Oprah's eyelids, in order to de-emphasize her sagging eyelids.  He said that the older she gets, the more they will sag.

 Quote:

 Pam Anderson and Jenna Jameson. Basically anyone who looks like they let Alexis Vogel touch them. 
 
lol!


----------



## BloodyWellRight (Dec 21, 2008)

Miss Dickinson


----------



## darkishstar (Dec 21, 2008)

Such a shame.. Amy Winehouse used to be so pretty before when she was natural and not addicted to drugs. I really think she needs help, I'm a big fan of her music and singing, not her lifestyle or how she currently dresses herself or does her makeup.


----------



## Arisone (Dec 22, 2008)

Agree about Oprah especially her Bambi eyelashes lol

Christina A.: her makeup is usually hit or miss but mainly its a miss. She's looks like she wearing tons of foundation, bronzer, etc

Lil Kim: this needs no explanation. This woman needs a makeup intervention! 

Foxy Brown (the rapper): Put the purple Wet n Wild lipstick down! How can you rap about Christian Dior or Prada but your makeup looks like a hot mess?!

Foxy loves rocking her purple/fushcia lipstick


----------



## carandru (Dec 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Arisone* 

 
_Foxy Brown (the rapper): Put the purple Wet n Wild lipstick down! How can you rap about Christian Dior or Prada but your makeup looks like a hot mess?!_

 
So true, so true.  I wonder how is that no one has told her that the fuschia gloss *does not* go w/ everything?


----------



## Ms. Z (Dec 22, 2008)

Michael Jackson, Amy Whino, Courtney Love, Lil' Kim


----------



## dolcekatiana (Dec 22, 2008)

Demi Lovato:






WAY too much (eye) makeup for someone her age.


----------



## Kiwiberries (Dec 27, 2008)

I don't watch Lost, and this might be why..


----------



## MissMochaXOXO (Dec 28, 2008)

oprah wears horrid lashes


----------



## jollystuikie (Dec 28, 2008)

I hate pamela anderson's makeup sometimes .and paris hilton
.


----------



## CandiGirl21 (Dec 28, 2008)

@ the foxy brown post.

I'm all for dark brown to darker women wearing colorful lipstick, but Foxy does seem to make it harder for them to cross over the color line..


----------



## ginger9 (Dec 29, 2008)

When it goes bad, it gets real bad...


----------



## nico (Dec 31, 2008)

^my gosh,Jessica Simpson is a nightmare


----------



## user79 (Dec 31, 2008)

Wow Jessica looks like a callgirl tbh. Why do some celebs or women in general feel the need to display their well-endowed racks all the time? Like good for you, you were born with tits (or implanted them.) Show a little class...


----------



## ashk36 (Jan 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kiwiberries* 

 
_I don't watch Lost, and this might be why..




_

 







haaahhh!!!

BROOKE FRIGGIN HOGAN!!!! i saw some interview with her on tv, and her makeup was just so...oh it was horrible. i was yelling at my brother, "LOOK AT HER FACE!!! JUST LOOK AT HER!! WHO DOES THAT??" she was wearing her usual look, but i swear it was more. darker eyes, light light white under eyes, and SOOO much blush, and don't forget the frickin concealer shade of lipstick. oh man i'm gagging at the thought right now. awful.

i can't think of another celeb right now who does this, but i absolutely despise that greasy look that they're trying to pull off as "dewey." it just looks gross. it looks like they just stepped out of a freakin sauna. ew.


----------



## Nadeshda (Jan 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BloodyWellRight* 

 
_Miss Dickinson



_

 
Ditto! I found out who she was and that she had that whole reality show at the modelling agency because her makeup was SO bad I had to stop while I was flipping through TV channels. Her whole dark eyes, bold lips, and strong and unblended blush has to stop!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jan 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Arisone* 

 
_



_

 
I agree about the lips but I'm digging that green liner and the lashes.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_Wow Jessica looks like a callgirl tbh. Why do some celebs or women in general feel the need to display their well-endowed racks all the time? Like good for you, you were born with tits (or implanted them.) Show a little class..._

 
I disagree. If you've got 'em, flaunt 'em because they're not going to look that good for long!


----------



## MiCHiE (Jan 1, 2009)

You know, the more I look at the liner.....I agree, it's HOT. But I damn sure wouldn't wear it with a green top or going to court for battery.


----------



## val-x (Jan 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *yodagirl* 

 
_





Ummmm....Me thinks Ms. Winehouse got a little carried away with the blacktrack  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
My 9 year old sister said: that's too big of a flop!

She's so cute!


----------



## leenybeeny (Jan 2, 2009)

The scary thing is, these websites that knock bad celebrity makeup always go for the "natural good - colours bad".  I hope I don't get looked at like a walking makeup disaster with all my colours and glitter!!!!


----------



## caitlin1593 (Jan 2, 2009)

courtney love def!
ever heard of washing you face?!?! lol


----------



## ashk36 (Jan 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BloodyWellRight* 

 
_Miss Dickinson



_

 

The first time I glanced at this pic I seriously thought she only had one boob. Run!!! It's Uni-boob-zilla!!! And it's HUNGRY!!!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jan 2, 2009)

Actually... I don't think Janice Dickinson's makeup is that bad... it's just her face that throws us off. :/


----------



## k.a.t (Jan 3, 2009)

^ LOL...so true..


----------

